# Snake milking



## Ivanwoodreps (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey guys! Is it legal to milk and sell the venom legally in the uk, if so how do I go about it? Any info would be great as struggling online apart from dwa license


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

There is only one person in the UK, who earns a full-time living from venom extraction, and he is employed by a University that runs a venom research unit. You literally have more chance of becoming a Test Pilot in the UK, than you do of being able to earn a living from extracting venom from snakes.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ViperLover said:


> There is only one person in the UK, who earns a full-time living from venom extraction, and he is employed by a University that runs a venom research unit. You literally have more chance of becoming a Test Pilot in the UK, than you do of being able to earn a living from extracting venom from snakes.


You've more chance of winning the lotto.


----------

